# Redland Show



## gego (May 11, 2018)

Anybody going from California? Any problems taking back plants thru the airport?

Thanks


----------



## Phragper (May 11, 2018)

have been several times and for me, the easiest thing to do is pack them up. go to UPS and ship them home. it also allows you to buy more plants


----------



## abax (May 11, 2018)

Absolutely do as Phragper suggests. You'll get hassle at the airport and often
an extra charge for a carry on. I tried that once coming back from Redland and
I wish I hadn't!


----------



## gego (May 12, 2018)

Somebody said to pack them in the luggage and check it in. Do you think they will still open the luggage. I wont take them hand carry. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (May 13, 2018)

Well all luggage gets xrayed, just depends on if they think the plant in there is &lsquo;suspicious&rsquo; (or if it even shows up)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy (May 13, 2018)

I went once from Canada years ago. I bare-rooted everything and brought it back as carry on. Had all the necessary paperwork and it was easy stowing them above in a carry on bag.


----------



## suzyquec (May 15, 2018)

California has stick import restrictions on plants. If they get stopped by California agriculture without permits they will be confiscated. Be sure to stop by the USDA booth and get the documentation required no matter how you take them back.

Susan


----------



## Tom-DE (May 16, 2018)

pack them up and ship priority mail, that would be my choice if you buy a lot of plants. 

What I don't like about Redland is the weather---HOT!!!!!!! and you won't have many cool growing species available at the show either if that is what you mainly grow.


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2018)

OMG! the vendor list, 
Fragrant and colorful Chiloschistas from Phrao and LOC
Paphs from Popow, Krull-Smith, Ching Hua, and Springwater
Catasetums from SVO...
Gego, if you see Ophrys for sale for about $5/bulb pick up a few for me please!!!


----------



## suzyquec (May 17, 2018)

Actually they will have cool growing Phrags from Peruflora, Ecuagenera and a few others. I go every year and the variety is amazing. 

Suzy


----------



## Tom-DE (May 17, 2018)

suzyquec said:


> Actually they will have cool growing Phrags from Peruflora, Ecuagenera and a few others. I go every year and the variety is amazing.
> 
> Suzy



I agree Redland do have wide variety of species and hybrids available, but if you are looking for some nice species from the Pleurothallid alliance( Pleurothallis, Stelis, Lepanthes....)or any cool growing Dendrobium species or even some Bulbo species, you will have to do pre-order with Ecuagenera or Peruflora. When they come to POE or even some NE shows in U.S., they normally bring a lot more cool growing species.


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2018)

suzyquec said:


> I go every year and the variety is amazing.
> Suzy



Are you going this year?


----------



## suzyquec (May 18, 2018)

Yes of course I wait all year for this show! Do I need to look for you this year, if so email me?

Suzy


----------



## gego (May 19, 2018)

NYEric said:


> OMG! the vendor list,
> Fragrant and colorful Chiloschistas from Phrao and LOC
> Paphs from Popow, Krull-Smith, Ching Hua, and Springwater
> Catasetums from SVO...
> Gego, if you see Ophrys for sale for about $5/bulb pick up a few for me please!!!


I found some but $25 each. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2018)

Forget that!!!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (May 19, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Forget that!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Popow is pricey. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2018)

What did you get?


----------



## gego (May 24, 2018)

I got some sanderianum hybrids and some paph species from Sam.

I also got a few bifoliate catts from Brazil. 
I got a flask of thianum from Thailand, cant remember the name. Some phal species also. 

Between Popow, Springwater, Krull and some Asian vendors, there were some very desirable species to grab. But i decided to stick to multis for now. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

